# Invitation Wording



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm currently working on the invitations for my party. I have narrowed down the look to about 5, but for my favorite choice I am stumped on the wording. The party is going to be an elegant gothic theme and I want the invitations to indicate that. On the front of the invitation: black with a single red rose and water droplets all around. There is a red border going around the card. The inside I am thinking black with parchment paper. I want the wording to be elegant and since my vocabulary isn't, I was hoping for some ideas. As always, thanks in advance for any ideas!!


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

A good opening for an elegant, formal affair is "The pleasure of your company is requested ...." and then give the basic when, where, etc... and follow up with a fitting description that further sets the tone. Good luck!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

I understand that the feel is to be an elegant Gothic period. But what is the theme?
A funeral, a masquerede party, etc. ?
Knowing that will make it a whole lot easier to answer your questions.
fontgeek


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, there isn't really a theme. I'm thinkin the invitations should go with the elegant gothic mansion feel. Kind of like Disneys Haunted Mansion. Maybe like invitation to a dinner party at the mansion? 
We're just having people dress in whatever costumes they want. We are planning a 'whodunit' where the guests will try to guess who killed the wealthy owner of the mansion. Hubby is dressing as a headless butler and I am the french maid. 
Does that help at all???


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

How about wording it like an invitation to the reading of a will. Go kind of Gothic and corny. 
I will typeset if if you would like, just PM me with the vital info and an email address you would like the layout sent to.
even if you don
t use my layout, it will give you a starting point.
Picking a theme, even if it is only for the invitation, makes it all a lot easier. It gives you a direction or goal to work towards, and guides to get there.
Fontgeek


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the idea Fontgeek!

As for a theme, I feel like the elegant gothic look can work for a theme too. I am thinking like a House on Haunted Hill feel. I'll have to do some research to see if I can find what those invitations looked like and do something similiar.


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Fontgeek. May I see that layout as well. I too am designing an invitation to a company Halloween event. I'd like to see what you've done too (if you don't mind sharing?)


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

For invitations and fliers, always keep the 5 "W"s in mind. Who, What, Where, When, and Why.

Beyond those five things, you can make the wording as serious or humorous as you would like the feel to be.

You do need to keep feelings in mind when doing them, some graveyard humor can be funny, but with things the way they are in the gulf coast region, and in Iraq and the Middle East, you need to be VERY careful as to how you word things. There has been a lot of death and destruction, so the same kind of humor you might normally use will be hurtful or offensive.
Maybe creating an odd fictional character who has passed on, and has left your guests in his will. That way it keeps your guests from making a connection of the reading of the will to anything else in their lives.
Maybe an odd distant uncle, three times removed (once by the police), that kind of thing. It is tough to come up with ideas without information on the theme, kind of party, etc. that you have already decided upon. We're just shooting in the dark.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

The following is a basic invitation aimed at a Halloween party with the Haunted Mansion theme. The time, date, and address would need to be changed to your own particulars. This is not neccessarily the final wording, but it gives you a start.
The lettering style used for the Haunted Mansion, and this forum as well is called Rubens Condensed, this is the original/traditional name of the font, but there may be some knockoffs out there with alternate names. If you use that font, only use it for the first line, and make it considerably larger than the rest of the text. Keep the body of the invite nice and readable, define the main blocks of information such as time, date, address, who is throwing the party, contests, requirements (food, money, etc.), RSVP info (address, phone, email, etc.), with either space or rules between them.

Welcome foolish mortals!
You are invited to join us on on Friday, October 29th for a swinging wake.
This is a masquerade party so get into the spirit of the season.
The party will be at our home from 6:30pm ’til Thirteen O’clock
1313 Mockingbird Lane, Salem, Mass.
We think local haunts are more comfortable.
Bring your favorite guy or ghoul and join us for an evening of good food and fine spirits.
Prizes will be given for a variety of costume categories. If you don't wear a costume, you won't stand a ghost of a chance to win any of the prizes!
We ask only a small token on your part, sign up to make a blood donation at your local hospital, and bring some canned food for the food banks.
No deep plot in these requests, you shouldn't be coffin up your paycheck just to get into our digs.

Oh, please let us know that you will be coming with a loved one. Your hostess will just Die if you miss this party.
RSVP required Call (xxx) XXX-CCCC
Costume suggested.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Fontgeek, that gives me a good base to start from! I want to get these things started at the latest next week so I'll let you know what I've decided to go with.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Alrighty, I've been working on it a little bit.....here's what I've come up with. Let me know what you think, did I forget anything?

Words in () are going to be strikethroughs

You Are (Going to Vanish) Invited
Please join us for an All Hallows Eve (massacre) celebration at the abandoned (and allegedly) haunted mansion located at 12345 My Street. The (murders) undertaking will begin at seven o’clock on the evening of October 29th. Dress in costume to keep the ghosts (angry) away. Please bring (poison) a spooky finger food or dessert to scare share with the (victims) guests.

Please RSVP Regrets only to my number by October 22nd.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Awww....we don't get your number...I was ready to RSVP YES! That sounds really cool. 

I like the rose idea, but maybe not completely red, but dying a little so it's got sort of that black on the edges? And because it's a black background maybe have a back light effect on the rose so it stands out if it's dark.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

On the front of my invitations is a tombstone with : 
U.R. Invited
10-22-2005

Inside:
Spookiness and fright are in the air...
when you join us in our HALLOWEEN NIGHTMARE...IF YOU DARE..

Witches, warlocks, ghosts, goblins, 
vampires, zombies and ghouls will attend...THEY'RE OUR FRIENDS!

There'll be Broasted Buzzard, Petrified Pork and "Brain Food" 
with all the fixin's for those Monster Appetites. 

Day, date, time, place, phone#
Costumes strongly suggested (but not required) Gravediggers Map enclosed.
Get ready to scare or be scared....You're not scared are you?

The fun part is the seperate Gravediggers Map. It's a map on one side, the other side reads:

Halloween Party Destructions

On the spooky night of Saturday, October 22nd, mount your brooms and fly south on Maple Grove to Lake Hazel. Slither to the left on Lake Hazel. There's a sign that says DEAD END but don't be concerned, it's just there to scare off any living creatures. Creep down and take the first right at the Moonridge Entrance. Then curve to the left (don't go right - you may never be seen again!) and Moonridge turns into Orbit. Just as Talbot turns into the Wolfman! Stalk left arount the next curve of Orbit and look for the First Cemetery on the left. That's where our Huanted House is....then enter, IF YOU DARE!

Dead Serious Cards. When you're scared enough to send the very best.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

All very great ideas guys! Just thought I would throw in my 2cents as to I am currently working on invitation wording to The Mad Tea Party.

LHallow since it is going to be a gothic, vampire elegant party, have you tried using a sort of elegant invitation wording? Something dark yet beautiful? Something along the lines of:

_________________________________________

You are cordially invited:

To join our covenant for a celebration on the Solstice of Suffering, at the Bastion of Shadows located at 12345 My Street. The blood feast will begin at seven o’clock on the evening of October 29th. Dress in costume to keep the bane at bay. Please bring a delectable or confectionary to sacrafice with the other nocturnal attendees.

Please RSVP Regrets only to my number by October 22nd.

_________________________________________

How's that? Didn't have long to play around with it. Was looking up phrases in my Edgar Allan Poe book. Anyway thought I would throw in an elegant yet gothic idea.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Kitty! I love it! I will definately run that by hubby and get his opinion too.

MrsMyers- If you don't have any plans on Saturday, you're definately more than welcome to come!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

As of now I am heading to the city for Halloween, but if things don't work out soon I may take you up on that offer


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Okay, I'll be your backup plan!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

We did a murder mystery last Halloween, and our invitation started something like this:

The Witches of East Lake have requested your honor of your presence at a dinner party at the Haunted Mansion . . .

How about the old "would like to have you for dinner" idea, so it sounds like an invitation, but also sounds like they just might BE dinner.


----------

